# What are these for?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Been meaning to ask this for ages, any ideas what these black plastic thingies are for on the side windows of a lot of cars?

Both of mine on our little C1 have gone a bit grotty...


Pete


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think they are to guide the glass up into the seal. With these modern big windows, and when driving the air pressure can build inside the car from the ventilation, the glass could push outwards a little as it reaches the top.

That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Locator tags, it helps the window guide into the correct place, when driving the wind tries to deviate the glass when you open and close it.Or have the window slightly open.


cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ah, thanks, that makes sense, knew you wouldn't let me down. :smile:


You'd think they could design something a bit more elegant than a plastic blob though wouldn't you.


Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Their cheap !!!!

Andy


----------

